# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  PULA - Jesper Juul

## Danci_Krmed

*Jesper Juul u Puli 7.prosinca* 

Poznati  danski obiteljski terapeut i autor brojnih knjiga iz područja odgoja,  roditeljstva i partnerstva, Jesper Juul, na poziv Obiteljskog centra  Istarske županije gostuje *u Puli,* *7. prosinca 2011.*  U prostoru Obiteljskog centra održat će _radionicu za stručnjake_ koji se bave savjetovanjem na temu: "_Obiteljsko savjetovanje - izazovi i smjernice kroz iskustva u nekim zemljama EU_". 
Istog dana, s početkom *u 18 sati* zakazano je _predavanje_, u suradnji sa Sveučilištem Jurja Dobrile u Puli, u njihovom prostoru (dvorana ISTRA OET), u Preradovićevoj 1. G. Juul predavat će na temu: "*Osobni govor i granice - Kako razvijati odnose u obitelji poštujući integritet djeteta i roditelja?*".  Predavanje je namijenjeno roditeljima, studentima, učiteljima,  razrednicima i stručnim suradnicima koji se u svom radu susreću s djecom  i roditeljima.
Ovim aktivnostima obilježavamo Međunarodni dan ljudskih prava i Mjesec borbe protiv ovisnosti.
Dodatne informacije i prijave do 6. prosinca 2011. na tel. 391-425 ili mail: ociz@ociz.hr

----------


## piplica

I, jel bio tko,
BB, pomikaki, ostali?

----------


## blackberry

ne mogu vjerovati da mi je ovo promaklo  :Crying or Very sad: 
tek sad vidim post.....
ma joooh..

----------


## Danci_Krmed

lijepo, poučno, juul je... wow.

samo prijevod po običaju nije bio profi, to zauzima puno vremena i iskreno ljudi koji ne znaju ni malo engleskog ne mogu dobiti u opće sliku kakav je juul zapravo.  svaka čast ženi koja je prevađala, stvarno, ali kad ti to nije posao to je jako, jako teško.  drugi put ću se sjetiti na vrijeme kad se pribilježim dati sugestiju da se nabavi profi simultani prijevod sa profi opremom (slušalice i kabinu).

----------


## BusyBee

Osim prijevoda, bilo je predobro!
Doza Juula me uvijek osnazi, da mi koju novu ideju ili me podsjeti na nesto sto odlicno funkcionira s djecom i najvaznije, ucvrsti u meni vjeru i stav da radimo ispravno i da (opcenito drustveno neprihvacene) reakcije moje djece na neke stvari u kojima ja zabrijem, u stvari potvrdjuju da nisu ubijeni u pojam, da imaju svoje cvrsto ja i da ne daju gaziti svoje osobne granice. 
Doza duhovitosti s kojom on prica o roditeljstvu i problemima pridonosi posebnom gustu slusanja predavanja.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

tolko mi je žao  da nisam išla. sve fino organiziram..ljudi su mi došli doma. a joj. to je već drugi put da se viša sila ispriječi. prvi put sam bila trudna i zaboravna, asad ma stvarno!!!

----------

